# Pricing Grandmother's Jars



## Mamahawk (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi,
 I have 8 Ball Jars and two "Quick Seal" jars that were given to me years ago by my Grandmother.
 Just found them in our barn in a box and trying to find pricing, any help or info very appreciated!

 1. Ball Perfect Mason approx. 5" high blue jar, words centered, full metal lid, 9 (?) on the bottom with a line under it, has gripper glass vertical strips

 2. Ball Ideal A11 approx. 5" blue jar, glass lid with wire strip, small 76 on bottom, Bicentennial eagle on opposite side

 3. Ball Perfect Mason, approx. 7" blue jar, perfect off set, full metal lid and rubber gasket, 6 in center and letter C off to the right on the bottom, some small bubbles inside glass walls

 4. Ball approx. 7"  blue jar, full metal lid and rubber gasket, large misshapen 6 or 9 in two places on sides on bottom, some small bubbles in glass walls

 5. Ball Mason approx. 7"  blue jar, full metal top, no numbers or letters on bottom, weird walls look irregular, or thicker glass in some places than others

 6. Ball Ideal Pat D July 14 1908 approx. 7"  blue  jar, large 7 on bottom with a line under it, rusted wire top, no lid

 7. Quick Seal Pat D July 14 1908 approx. 7"  blue jar, wire top + glass lid, large 7 on bottom, words Bail Here on top of jar

 8. Quick Seal Pat D July 14 1908 approx. 7"  blue jar, wire top + glass lid and rubber gasket, large 10 on bottom, words Bail Here on top of jar


 Thanks in advance for any info!
 Will try to post pic soon.


----------



## Mamahawk (Jul 29, 2012)

> Hi,
> I have 8 Ball Jars and two "Quick Seal" jars that were given to me years ago by my Grandmother.
> Just found them in our barn in a box and trying to find pricing, any help or info very appreciated!
> 
> ...


 
 Pic Below!


----------



## msleonas (Jul 29, 2012)

Close up pictures would be good. Also, someone that has the redbook which shows the value of each jar will help you. They are good about that on here.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry to say I don't think you could get more than $5 for any of those... Hopefully someone with more knowledge of jars than I can contradict me with better news.


----------



## deenodean (Jul 29, 2012)

Welcome mamahawk...nice sentimental jars you have from grandma. Most if not all jars are worth $5.00. Your # 2 jar .. 
  Ball Ideal A11 approx. 5" blue jar, glass lid with wire strip, small 76 on bottom, Bicentennial eagle on opposite side sounds like it is a Ball Special Run & Commemorative Jar , these jars were made for special occasions like retirements of long - time employees, special events and milestones in the Ball company's history. Yours does not seem to be listed in the Red Book. you can email the author of the book Doug Leybourne and send him a nice picture, then wait for a reply. here is his email address...doug.leybourne@comcast.net


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 30, 2012)

Well, deenodean, I'm sure you didn't mean to mislead our newbie - that Ball Ideal jar was made in honor of the bicentennial 1975-1977.  (See Redbook #349)  Quarts & pints are $2 - $4, nothing to quit your day job for.  I'd even go so far as to say you'd be hard pressed to get more than a buck or maybe two apiece for any of the jars listed.    How about using them as canisters & thinking of Grandma every time you look at 'em?


----------



## deenodean (Jul 31, 2012)

jarsnstuff... mamahawk mentioned #2 jar as  A11, I could not find that in the Red Book so I thought perhaps it was one that was not listed so I quoted a line from page 66..I suppose the A11 should have been A1 instead. Closer pictures would have shown that. Thanks for the correction.  []


----------

